# شعب إسرائيل يتقاتل من أجل زانية و مضاجعوا ذكور



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

لفتت نظرى هذه القصة فى الكتاب المقدس (سفر القضاة من إصحاح 19 حتى 21 )


http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Judges/19
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Judges/20
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Judges/21

هذه القصة تعطينا خلفية عن *طريقة تفكير شعب إسرائل عندما يكون بعيدا عن الله*

أحكي لكم القصة 

كان يا ما كان واحد لاوى ( لاوى ديه كانت رتبة كهنوتية = الشماس الأيام ديه )

إتجوز فى السر (ليه كدة بس)

أصله كان متغرب يا حرام فى بلد تانية بأة يعمل إيه ؟؟

المهم مراته اللى فى السر زنت (المفروض يرجمها)

هى خافت فراحت قعدت فى بيت أبوها أربعة شهور 

اللاوى بأة قرر يصالحا ( يادى الحوسة - خليكى محضر خير يا إيرينى )

فذهب لبيت أبوها و معاه غلامه (الخادم) و حمارين 

خلاصة القصة إنهم إتصالحوا

و بعد ما قعد عندهم ييجى 3 أيام

اللاوى قرر يمشى أخير بس كانت الوقت وقت غروب 

و أخد معاه الغلام و الولية و الحمارين 


هب و هم راجعين الدنيا ليلت عليهم فقرروا يبيتوا فى حتة أرض تابعة للبنياميين ( سبط من أسباط إسرائيل و أهم إخوات بأة )
شافهم راجل شيخ (عجوز) برضوا غريب عن البنياميين لكن عنده بيت    ف عزم على اللاوى إنه يبيت عنده بدل ما يبيت فى ساحة البلد (يا ترى ليه عزم عليهم) 
فبيت هو و الولية و الغلام و الحمارين

المهم 
بعد ما إتعشوا و إرتاحوا إذ برجال بنى بليعال (الأشرار) أحاطوا بالبيت ..........الللللل و إيه اللى جاب الأشرار فى أرض البنياميين ......إيه اللى لم الشامى على المغربى
الشيخ : طب عايزين إيه يا جدعان ؟
بنى بليعال: عايزين الراجل اللى عندك 
الشيخ : ليه ؟
بنى بليعال: لنعرفه (لنضاجعه)..............أتارى الشيخ عزم عليه يبيت عنده .......اللللل يعنى كمان مضاجعوا ذكور فى أرض البنياميين .......لأ و اللاوى جايب معاه واحدة زانية......هاااااااااااااااار إسوح
الشيخ :خذوا بنتى العذراء و الولية و ماتعملوش حاجة فى الراجل 
بنى بليعال: عايزين الراجل .....عايزين الراجل 
اللاوى مسك الوليه و طلعها لهم ...............يخربيت الشهامة
المهم تعللوا بها الليل كله الى الصبح و عند طلوع الفجر أطلقوها راحت بيت الشيخ و قبل ما تفتح  الباب ماتت 
المهم جه اللاوى صحى الصبح و فتح أبواب البيت و خرج للذهاب فى طريقه و إذ المرأة سريته واقعة و يداها على العتبة 
قالها قومى يلا نمشى، طبعا ما جاوبتش 
خذها على الحمار وذهب لبيته (إيه ح تدفنها فى البيت زى رية و سكينة و لا إيه) 
و قام قطعها بعظمها 12 حته بالسكين طبعا (مش بإيديه هههه) .....ينيلك 
ووزع ال12 حته على جميع تخم إسرائيل
شعب إسرائيل إتحمأ أوى ..............(ليه يا جدعان ديه زانية...........المفروض كانت تترجم و لا عشان سرية لاوى و لا إيه ...........كوسة)
و إجتمعت الجماعة و قرروا يروحوا لسبط بنيامين و يأخذوا رجال بنى بليعال (ال........) ليقتلوهم
البنياميين رفضوا ( الللللللللللللل.........ليه فيه مصلحة و لا إيه )

و قرر الطرفين الحرب (البنياميين من ناحية و شعب إسرائيل من ناحية)................هار إسوح .........دا إنتوا إخوات ياجدعان ..........ح تقتلوا بعض عشان زانية و مضاجعوا ذكور.........يا لااااااااااااااااااهويييييييييييييييييييييييي 
و قتلوا فى بعض و قامت بينهم عدد من المعارك
مرة البنياميين يكسبوا و مرة تانية الاسرائيليين 
و حلف الاسرائيليون إنهم لا يزوجوا بناتهم للرجال البنياميين
المهم فى الآخر الاسرائيليين هم اللى كسبوا و قتلوا كل من فى المدينة ما سابوش حد 
إتبقى عدد قليييييييييييييييييل من رجال الحرب اللى عرفوا يهربوا
إكتشف الاسرائيلين إن كدة سبط بنيامين ح ينقرص لأن ما فيش عندهم ستات لأنهم قتلوهم فى الحرب
إهىء إهىء

إيرينى :خلاص بأة جوزوهم بناتكوا و خلاص 
شعب إسرائيل : لاااااااااااااااااااااا و دى تيجى لا يمكن أنا حلفت والله أبدا 
إيرينى : ح تحل المشكلة إزاى يا حلو
شعب إسرائيل : ح تشوفى 
إيرينى : ورينى

و جاءتنى صدمة إذ بى قرأت أنهم هجموا على سكان بلد إسمها يابيش جلعاد (مال السكان دول و مال القصة اللى فاتت ديه كلها ) و قتلوا السكان بحد السيف مع النساء و الأطفال ( يا لهوى) لكن بأة تركوا الفتيات العذارى ( ياحلاوة) عشان يجوزوهم للبنياميين ( يا لهوى)
و بعدين إتصالحوا (شعب إسرائيل و البنياميين)
بس يا خسارة إكتشفوا إن عدد الفتيات العذارى (400) أقل من عدد الرجالة البنيامييين 
طب والحل 
شوفوا بأة اللى جاية ديه 
فقرروا إن الرجالة المتبقيين اللى ما لا قوش فتيات يخطفوا كام واحدة من بنات شيلوه
ياسلام يا ولاد على الفتاكة

هو دا شعب إسرائيل و هو بعييييييييييييييييييييد عن ربنا 
و طبعا هو طبعا الايام ديه بعيد برضوا
*الخلاصة*
مش غريبة على شعب إسرائيل لما يكون بعيد عن الاله الحقيقى إنه يتصاحب مع الرجالة ال .....آت

و مش غريبة إنهم يتزوجوا من الزانيات 







و مش غريبة إنهم يقتلوا شعوب بأكملها أو يخطفوا ستات عشان يحلوا مشاكلهم





بمعنى آخر 

أول لما تعرف إن رئيسك صاحب إسرائيل 

تعرف إنه لمو آخذه ....................

الغرض

 ما ينفعش تنزل مظاهرة قدام ناس سافكى دماء 
قدامك حل من إثنين :
إما إنكم تبقوا رجالة ....................آت و تتصاحبوا مع شعب إسرائيل

أو 

تبقوا رجالة بجد
و تتصاحبوا مع روسيا






لكن تتدخل كدة بصدرك قدام سافكى دماء
لااااااااااااااااااااااا ما ينفعش

أعذرنى يا صديقى الثورجى 
أنا لا أحب الثورات و لا أؤمن بها 
إنما أؤمن بأن الحرب يقوم بها جيش و لا يقوم بها شعب


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياااااااااا جامدانت
يا جاااااااااامد
كلام فى الصميم
مظبوط اوووووووووووى
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ياااااااااا جامدانت
> يا جاااااااااامد
> كلام فى الصميم
> مظبوط اوووووووووووى
> *



شكرا يا سمير على الكلام الحلو و تشجيعك لى
:big35:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
طريقة كلامك جااااااامده اووووووووي
بس انا مفهمتش اي حاجه
ولا من القصه 
ولا من الخلاصه
:big61:
العيب فيا انا عارف​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> طريقة كلامك جااااااامده اووووووووي
> بس انا مفهمتش اي حاجه
> ولا من القصه
> ...



هاتولى حباية الضغط :nunu0000:


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> هاتولى حباية الضغط :nunu0000:


*بلاش حد يجبلها حباية ضغط*ld:ld:


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

انا عندي اعتراضات كتيرة على المبدأ السياسي....

لكن لازم قبل اي حاجة اصحح: بني بليعال مش لازم معناها وثنيين فقط معناها اشرار وخلاص...
موجود التعبير ده كتير....زي حنة ام صموئيل لما كانت بتصلي وعالي افتكرها سكرانة...
على مانا فاكر، قالت له لا تحسب امتك ابنة بليعال


كمان فيه شوية مفاهيم مش مظبوطة او متاخدة بره السياق، زي كده انهم يسيبوا الناس تخطف الستات وكده...بس مش مجالي هنا...

بالنسبة للمفاهيم السياسية، معلش برضو يا ايريني...انا مختلق مع حاجات كتير 


طبعاً الخلاف لا يفسد للود قضية  ومجهود كويس....برافو عليكي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2012)

> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *مش غريبة *على شعب إسرائيل لما يكون بعيد عن الاله الحقيقى إنه يتصاحب مع الرجالة ال .....آت
> ...


----------



## چاكس (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*حقيقة .. انا لست ملما بقصة اللاوى و سريته .. يعنى محدش فهمنى مغزى القصة و اللى فهمته لوحدى مش كفايه انى اقدر اعلق من خلاله .. مش فاهم بجد الموضوع و القصة بتفاصيلها .. لكن طبعا بشكرك سيدتى ايرينى على موضوعك و على دعوتك لى .. *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا عندي اعتراضات كتيرة على المبدأ السياسي....
> 
> لكن لازم قبل اي حاجة اصحح: بني بليعال مش لازم معناها وثنيين فقط معناها اشرار وخلاص...
> موجود التعبير ده كتير....زي حنة ام صموئيل لما كانت بتصلي وعالي افتكرها سكرانة...
> ...



أنا لا أتكلم عن مبدأ سياسى

إنما أتكلم عن التاريخ

بنى بليعال كانوا وثنيييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> فى إنتظار المزيد من مواضيعك الشيقة :nunu0000: *



شكرا على تشجيعك يا عسل


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أنا لا أتكلم عن مبدأ سياسى
> 
> إنما أتكلم عن التاريخ
> 
> بنى بليعال كانوا وثنيييييييييييييييييييييين



ايوة ده ممكن المعنى الحرفي لكن التعبير نفسه على ما اظن كان برضو وقتها بيستعملوه بمعنى ناس شريرة وخلاص...


لا فيه سياسة في الجزء الاخير...اتصاحبوا مع روسيا او اسرائيل والحروب تعملها جيوش مش شعوب...إلخ انا مختلف مع معظم الجزء ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش عارف لية انا مستنى كلمة بتتكتب بالأحمر *
*وبالتشكيل *
*أول حرف منها*
*يُغلق*
:smile02​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*باشا اللى هيودينا ورا الشمس:smile02

انا زيك بكره السياسة و الثورات و صداعها :t7: 
بس اعتراضى على التشبيه .. لو ناوية تقولى عن ان دولة اسرائيل الحالية هما شعب اسرائيل المختار بس بعاد عن ربنا تبقى كارثة ... لان المفترض ان المفهوم دة حاليًا مشوه تمامًا مبقاش فيه حاجة اسمها شعب الله المختار دلوقتى و على اساسها مينفعش تربطى بين دولة اسرائيل الحالية و شعب بنى اسرائيل 

متفقة معاكى فى حاجة واحدة اننا فعلا محتاجين راجل :smile02 بس مش زى ما الشيخ قال تؤ .. زى جمال عبد الناصر  


موضوع حلو يا بطة ... فى انتظار الغلق :gy0000:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش عارف لية انا مستنى كلمة بتتكتب بالأحمر *
> *وبالتشكيل *
> *أول حرف منها*
> *يُغلق*
> :smile02​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لسة بقول و ربنا اهو :smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*موضوعك جميل يا ايرينى كعادة مواضيعك 
وطريقتك جميلة ودمها خفيف اووووووى 
احلى تقييم منى ليكى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مع الجماعه وهقييم
واسلوبك شييييق
بس ما فهمت كتيير هعيد تاني قرايتو لما يطلع النور
شكراااااااااا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش عارف لية انا مستنى كلمة بتتكتب بالأحمر *
> *وبالتشكيل *
> *أول حرف منها*
> *يُغلق*
> :smile02​



ههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله عدا على الموضوع 12 ساعة و أزيد 

و أكيد دونا شافته 

:94:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *باشا اللى هيودينا ورا الشمس:smile02
> 
> انا زيك بكره السياسة و الثورات و صداعها :t7:
> بس اعتراضى على التشبيه .. لو ناوية تقولى عن ان دولة اسرائيل الحالية هما شعب اسرائيل المختار بس بعاد عن ربنا تبقى كارثة ... لان المفترض ان المفهوم دة حاليًا مشوه تمامًا مبقاش فيه حاجة اسمها شعب الله المختار دلوقتى و على اساسها مينفعش تربطى بين دولة اسرائيل الحالية و شعب بنى اسرائيل
> ...



إيه يا شقاوة، هو إحنا لازم نختلف :close_tem

تخيلى بأة لما كان إسمه شعب الله المختار عمل كدة 

أومال دلوقتى ح ينيل إيه ؟

بصى يا ستى عارفة المثل اللى بيقول :

الأول: تعرف فلان ؟

الثانى : أيوة

الأول : عاشرته

الثانى : لأ

الأول : يبقى ما تعرفهوش

لازم قبل ما تتعاملى مع حد تعرفى ال CV "السيرة الذاتية " عنه

لو ما عرفتهاش و فهمتيها كويس

يبقى ذنبك على جنبك
----------------------------
تاريخهم بيقول كدة

أمسحه بأستيكة هههههههههههههههه:nunu0000:

---------------------------------
و بعدين تعالى هنا

إزاى يعنى ما أربطش بين دولة إسرائيل و شعب إسرائيل

ح نهزر :gun:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوعك جميل يا ايرينى كعادة مواضيعك
> وطريقتك جميلة ودمها خفيف اووووووى
> احلى تقييم منى ليكى *​



شكرا يا قمر 

ربنا يخليكى لى و تشجعينى على طول


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا مع الجماعه وهقييم
> واسلوبك شييييق
> بس ما فهمت كتيير هعيد تاني قرايتو لما يطلع النور
> شكراااااااااا





لو فيه حاجة ما فهمتيهاش قولى و أنا أشرحلك 

عادى

شكرا على تشجيعك يا قمر 

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك و لا من تقييماتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اللهم هبنا تقييماً أحمراً و برتقالياً و أصفرأً وزتونياً

و زدنا من الأخضر و الأزرق

حتى لا يشمت بنا الحاقدون 

اللهم آمين يارب العالمين

ههههههههههههههههههههه
:smile02


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أشكرك على الموضوع وفكرته
ولكني أوضح فقط كلمة بليعال: وهي لا تعني عبادة الأوثان في هذا الموضوع وبعض المواضع الأخرى، ولكنها ترتكز بالأكثر على المعنى الأدبي الأخلاقي وبخاصة ما يُخالف وصية الله، لأن ابناء عالي الكاهن دُعيَّ عليهم أنهم بني بليعال، وبمعناها العبري الحرفي [ منحطين ] أي يصنعون الشرّ بذراع رفيعة عن قصد مع أنهم يعلمون الوصية ويدركون شناعة ما يفعلون، اي القصد من الكلمة أنها تُعبَّر عن حالة قلب وتصرف وسلوك عملي أكثر من مجرد عبادة وثن، ولكنها تُعبَّر عن ممارسات ضد الوصية كابناء عابدي الوثن المضادين لله عن عناد قلب ... فالكلمة لا تقتصر على موضوع عبادة الأوثان بل تعبر عن سلوك الإنسان المخالف لناموس الله وشريعته... أشكرك مرة أخرى على الموضوع والمغزى من وراءه... النعمة معك
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك على الموضوع وفكرته
> ولكني أوضح فقط كلمة بليعال: وهي لا تعني عبادة الأوثان في هذا الموضوع وبعض المواضع الأخرى، ولكنها ترتكز بالأكثر على المعنى الأدبي الأخلاقي وبخاصة ما يُخالف وصية الله، لأن ابناء عالي الكاهن دُعيَّ عليهم أنهم بني بليعال، وبمعناها العبري الحرفي [ منحطين ] أي يصنعون الشرّ بذراع رفيعة عن قصد مع أنهم يعلمون الوصية ويدركون شناعة ما يفعلون، اي القصد من الكلمة أنها تُعبَّر عن حالة قلب وتصرف وسلوك عملي أكثر من مجرد عبادة وثن، ولكنها تُعبَّر عن ممارسات ضد الوصية كابناء عابدي الوثن المضادين لله عن عناد قلب ... فالكلمة لا تقتصر على موضوع عبادة الأوثان بل تعبر عن سلوك الإنسان المخالف لناموس الله وشريعته... أشكرك مرة أخرى على الموضوع والمغزى من وراءه... النعمة معك
> ​



أشكرك على التعليق الحلو 

على العموم ح أعدل كلمة عابدى أوثان الى أشرار


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أشكرك على التعليق الحلو
> 
> على العموم ح أعدل كلمة عابدى أوثان الى أشرار





شكلك هايتقبض عليكي في الآخر هههههههههههههههههه

 أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> اللهم هبنا تقييماً أحمراً و برتقالياً و أصفرأً وزتونياً
> 
> و زدنا من الأخضر *و الأزرق*
> 
> ...


*لاهُمَ أستجاب لدعائك*
*وزادك من الأزرق تقييماً*
*بس مش أى تقييم دة *
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 ديسمبر 2012)

فهمت من موضوعك ان اللي يتحالف مع امريكا واسرائيل 
هو زي ماذكرتي في عنوان موضوعك؟ واللي يتحالف مع  روسيا رجل؟

بعيد عن الرجوله وقذف الاعراض بهذه سهوله

معروف ان مافي تحالفات في العالم بلا ثمن ومصالح مشترك بما فيه اللي
 يتحالف مع روسيا اللي هي ايضا عندها علاقات ورئيسها رايح راجع من اسرائيل 
.. ده غير انها قليلة خاتمه اين هم من تحالف معها؟ 
صدام حسين وباعته ونفس شئ مع معمر القذافي 
ودي الوقت ناويه تبيع بشار الا سد طالعه البارحه تتكلم عنه
 وتحبط معنويات مؤيديه .


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فهمت من موضوعك ان اللي يتحالف مع امريكا واسرائيل
> هو زي ماذكرتي في عنوان موضوعك؟ واللي يتحالف مع  روسيا رجل؟
> 
> بعيد عن الرجوله وقذف الاعراض بهذه سهوله
> ...




An alliance with the powerful is never to be trusted" - Phaedrus"


----------



## SALVATION (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الضرورات تبيح المحذورااات​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فهمت من موضوعك ان اللي يتحالف مع امريكا واسرائيل
> هو زي ماذكرتي في عنوان موضوعك؟ واللي يتحالف مع  روسيا رجل؟
> 
> بعيد عن الرجوله وقذف الاعراض بهذه سهوله
> ...



بعيدا عن قذف الأعراض

أنا حكيت قصة حدثت بالفعل فى التاريخ القديم 

ليعرف البشر طبيعة شعب إسرائيل عندما يكون بعيدا عن الله

و كون إنى نوهت أو قذفت عرض أحد 

فإسمحى لى هذا ليس قذف 

ليه بأة 

لأن كل التشبيهات ليها دليل و برهان 

يعنى 

لما ييجى راجل يبيع أرض المصريين كدة و السبب غزة 

من حقى أقول عليه مش راجل

فين هى الرجولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الرجولة إنك تدخل حماس أرض المصريين

هى ديه الرجولة !!!!!

الرجولة إنك تدخل أجهزة تجسس أمريكية فى أرضك 

هى ديه الرجولة !!!!!

الرجولة إنك تبعت الاخوان يحاربوا سوريا 

هى ديه الرجولة !!!!!

الرجولة إنك تبعت الاخوان يقتلوا المصريين

هى ديه الرجولة !!!!!

----------------------------------------------------

ما هى الرجولة ؟؟؟؟؟

الرجولة فى أقل معناها هى القدرة على تحمل المسئولية

و بما أنه لا يتحمل المسئولية 

و شخشيخة فى إيد دا و دا 

يبقى مش راجل 

يبقى لو قولت عليه حاجة أبقى ما شتمتوش

ما يجيش يدبحنى بسكينة تلمة و كمان عايزانى أقوله : إذبحنى يا معلم، و إعملنى مرقة يا معلم

معلم على ال.............. مش على أسياده 

------------------------------------------------------------


من جهة روسيا 

روسيا وقفت العدوان الثلاثى على مصر 

روسيا لم تدخل أرضى برغم إنى تحافت معها

روسيا لن تقف فى وجه الشعوب 

يعنى لما الشعب العراقى وقف ضد صدام 

ما جاتش روسيا تحاربهم .....................سحبت نفسها

و هكذا مع الشعب الليبى

--------------------------------------------------------------

لكن عايزة أقولك على حاجة 
----------------------------

لا روسيا و لا إسرائيل ح يرسلوا جيش عشان يدافعوا عنك لا لا لا 

هم بس ممكن يمولوكى بالسلاح

-------------------------------------------------------------------

طبعا أنا نفسى تبقى مصر حرة مستقلة 

بس دا طبعا حلم 

مع جزيل شكرى و إعتزازى بمشاركتك


----------



## Samir poet (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> اللهم هبنا تقييماً أحمراً و برتقالياً و أصفرأً وزتونياً
> 
> و زدنا من الأخضر و الأزرق
> 
> ...


*اللهم ما اغلق الموضوع
اواى شى اخرld:ld:ld:ld: *


----------



## AdmanTios (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*الموضوع بالقطع رائع بحق ........... يُعاين و يُحاكي
كثير من الأحداث الجارية علي الساحة السياسية

لكن من مُنطلق غاية الموضوع و هي الأهم بعض
نقاط للنقاش " هذف الموضوع و غايتُه هو البعد عن الله "

لقد إتكل شعب بني إسرائيل علي التمتع بوعود الله الكاملة فقط
لذا كانت عصوراً مُظلمة بحق نحو الإنحراف للوثنية بصورها بأرض الموعد

أعتقد بأن سرد القصة بهذه الطريقة الشيقة لا تدعو للإدانة فقط قدر ما تدعو
للتمعن بالدروس المستفادة خلاصتها الرجوع لله بالمقام الأول .

أيضاً الإشارة إلي شخص رب المجد بإعلان إرشاد الروح القدس
الذي له بالغ الأثر مع كثير من القُضاة الذين إتبعوا و إستمعوا للإرشاد
السليم كمثل جدعون و يفتاح بل و دبورة و أخيراً بشمشون و أعمال البر ...

أخيراً : هدف و غاية الموضوع نعم بالحق البعد عن الله و عن التعاليم
الصحيحة يُنذر بأعمال و أفعال تحيد عن فكر الله و رسالتُه و هو المؤسف حقاً

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمشاركة و نوال بركة العمل و فرصة البحث و التدقيق
و إتاحة الفرصة في التعبير عن الرأي ..... رب المجد يُبارك أعمالك و كل عمل صالح

ننتظر المزيد من أعمالك و تأمُلاتك الرائعة ....*


----------



## +sano+ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*موضوع رائع ايرينى​*


----------



## elghost (18 أبريل 2013)

اسلوبك جميل في سرد المقال ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2013)

*موضووووووووووع جميل يستحق التقييم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يوليو 2013)

*لى هنا تعليق أخير بعد أن عبر أحدهم على الفيس بوك

بأن ألفاظى سيئة

و هنا عجبت 

أين هو اللفظ السىء يا هذا 

هل كلمة ........آت هى ما ضايقتك ؟؟؟؟

هل هذه لفظة سيئة ؟؟؟؟

فماذا عن لفظة فرج __ هل كلمة فرج جيدة؟؟؟___ ليها برضوا معنى فى اللغة الدارجة لو إتقال هتبقى شتيمة ؟؟؟

و ماذا عن كلمة نكاح __ هل هى كلمة جيدة ؟؟

و ماذا عن كلمة أنكتها __ هل هى جيدة ؟؟

و ماذا عن أمصص بظر اللات ..............؟؟

و ماذا عن : هن أبوك ..................؟؟؟

آل على رأى المثل اللى بيته من إزاز ما يحدفش الناس بالطوب

شوف اللى عندك من ألفاظ 

إنت بتستخبى وراء اللغة الفصحى اللى الناس مش فاهمينها 

زى الأيام ديه لما حد ما يحبش يقول كلمة يقوم يعمل إيه بأة ؟؟؟؟ __________ يقولها بالانجليزى

آل يعنى الناس مش فاهمة 

لماذا قلت على كلمة ........آت كلمة سيئة ؟؟

هل لأنها لفظة دارجة - عامية معتادون عليها و هى مساوية فى المعنى لكلمة مضاجعوا ذكور ؟؟

هل لو قلت لك مضاجعوا ذكور كانت بقيت زى الفل ؟؟؟؟

إنت مش لاقى حاجة تتكلم فيها ؟؟؟؟

سيبت ليه الهدف من الموضوع ؟؟؟

و لما تحب تواجه حد ________ ياريت تيجى لغاية عنده و تواجهه مش تتكلم فى صفحة على الفيس فى إيدك تمسحها كلها إذا ما عجبكش الرد

خليك راجل كدة و تعالى كلمنى هنا

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع  جامد اوى لا يصدر الا من
استاذة كبيرة مثلك
الرب يباركك


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب يباركك اولا واخيرا
لا يسعني بعد قراءة موضوعك الرائع فوق الوصف والفظيع والجامد اخر حاجة الا
اني اشكرك عا ثلاث
1 تحبيب الناس في قراءة الكتاب المقدس
   عن طريق صياغتك وتعليقاتك الساخرة المعاصرة
2 تناولك للنص بصورة اظهرتي لنا فيها واكدتي عا انك كاتبة سيناريو جامدة
3 اسلوبك الصحفي الناقد الفني

طبعا يا ايريني لا اخفيكي سرا
ان شعب اسرائيل كات فيهم ميزة
كله الا المساس بالضيف
مفيش واحد يقدر يقول يعني يقدم بنته ومراته
بس برضه ميزتهم الا المساس بالضيف ست او راجل

طبعا اشكرك فكرتيني بالاية الجميلة في رومية
نساءهم استبدلو الطبيعي بالذي عا خلاف الطبيعة
والرجال تركو استعمال الانثي الطبيعي فاعلين الفحشاء
ذكور بذكور ونائلين في انفسهم جزاء ضلالهم المحق
وكما لم يستحسنوا ان يبقو الله في اذهانهم اسلمهم
الله الي ذهن مرفوض ليفعلو ما لا يليق

وعيشتي يا ستي في كنف يسوع


----------



## نانا3 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ضد المسيح هو كل شخص مدعي النبوة الكاذبة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

نانا3 قال:


> ضد المسيح هو كل شخص مدعي النبوة الكاذبة



*اكيد التعليق دا المفروض يروح فى موضوع تانى​*


----------

